# Travelling Ireland, and dog friendly info



## 103855 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi All, we are travelling for the first time to Ireland in June, Rosslare, aound the South coast following this aound, all the way up to County Mayo, any info please on the following campsites, Casey's, Dowlings, Glenbeg, Doolin, Renvyle, Kellysandbank, Loughree, and also how dog friendly? we have a scruffy but loveable mutt, and he needs to feel welcome, any info, tips will be gratefully Recieved.
See you in Newbury
Thanks


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Have a look at this site

www.campingireland.ie

As far as dogs go, have him on a lead and your ok.
Of course you see loads running around as well. :roll:


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Hope you enjoy your stay and have good weather.

Most of the sites you mentioned are good.

Check out this Irish website www.campsitereview.com

you might find it helpfull and get information off it..

Aido


----------

